# MoP: Rezepte und Steine



## imbaaapala (27. September 2012)

Moin Leute,
Fragen, die sich mir zu MoP stellen:
Wo kriegt man Bergkristalle her?
Wo Rezepte für Schmuckstücke und Ringe?

Nutzt den Thread für alle Juwe-Fragen in MoP!


----------



## Dagonzo (27. September 2012)

Wie wäre es die Buffed-Datenbank zu nutzen? Ja ist schwer ich weis das...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

